# Toshiba XA2 freezing



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, My Toshiba XA2 has been freezing when playing SD movies not during HD dvd's so far. It will freez just the video while the DVD continues to play and the audio is heard even stopping the DVD does not clear the frozen image I have to power the XA2 off and back on, then it will play the movie fine the second time through without problems. The XA2 has the latest firmware.
Anyone have ideas?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> ... has been freezing when playing SD movies not during HD dvd's so far. ... . The XA2 has the latest firmware. ... Anyone have ideas?


I had a problem with my D3 ... but it was with a HD movie (I found out that, there was a batch of that movie that wasn't done properly (The Bourne Ultimatum)).

Did you just upgraded the firmware??? ... I read that sometimes that can also affect the equipments :yes:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

That is what my player did before I updated the firmware. You might try 2.7 firmware if you don't use that already.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually I sold that player to Tony and it did not have the latest firmware update at the time. I think I was a couple firmware updates behind, but I was not experiencing any problems.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys for the suggestions, I did a hard reset of the XA2 last night before watching a movie and it seems to be fine now. :T


----------

